# KEF Q100 vs A2rx



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Got a friend looking for new front and center speakers. Told him about KEF Q100 and Q200C or 3 A2rx speakers. Mostly for HT 70% and 30% music. His room size is 15x17 family room and opens to kitchen into living room. He does have a subwoofer and rear speakers already. Will these speakers be to small for his room.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I could envision the Q100 struggling a little if you like to listen at very high volumes, but beyond that I think either would work quite well in a room that size.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

My concern was the speakers were to small for that room with two opens. What do you think about getting tower speakers like KEF Q700-Q900. His budget is $1500.


----------



## SuperFan (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm running the new arx a2 as a center in a setup with a5 tower in a roughly 15 x 20 room that opens into a much larger area. The a2 sounds great and would perform very well in a LCR type setup. They really sound much bigger than they are physically. These would work very well for both ht and music in my experience. 

The new a3 tower has the same new tweeter while the a5 have the older tweeter but just has more horsepower than the a3 overall. I think the 3 a2 would be great but if he listens at high volumes consistently the a5 + a2 may be a good option.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

We are going this weekend to listen to some speakers and see what happens.


----------



## SuperFan (Jan 13, 2014)

Good luck and have fun! Auditioning is one of the best parts!


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Well got done auditioning speakers yesterday it was a lot of fun and trying. Forgot to add now he would like towers in his room. The store had KEF Q700, Monitor Audio rx6, Paradigm 60 and B&W CM7 speakers. It's hard to pick which one was the best but I think it's between the Monitor Audio's rx6 or KEF Q700. I've got the KEF Q900 in my room and we listen to them before going out.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

The Monitor Audio RX6 is a real nice speaker - with good clear/clean detail and 
definition and they throw a nice/good soundstage, with good imaging - and they 
do have some good tight bass - they are good for both music and movies. 

I for sure would keep them on a short list.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Just spoke to my friend and his going back to listen to the monitor audio rx 6 one more time.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

robsong said:


> Just spoke to my friend and his going back to listen to the monitor audio rx 6 one more time.


That is a good idea.


----------



## lunchtimer (Jan 25, 2014)

think floorstanding speakers would more comfortably handle high volumes in your room, my friend has KEF Q500 speakers which are similar in size and price to the RX6's , but don't suffer from the brightness/ harshness of the 6's :T


----------

